# Biker Chat..



## Marzuq

welcome bikers


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> welcome bikers


 
bikes owned thus far

Honda cbr400 nc23
suzuki 750 slingshot
Honda cbr600 f4 --- favourite of all bikes
Yamaha R6 -- not a fan
Honda cbr1ooo RR ( power commander, bmc racing filter, full racing exhaust)
honda cbr600 RR Hannspree (post op)
Suzuki K7 750

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

Rooi Els can be a nightmare but still find franshoek pass to be a bit more dangerous.


----------



## Marzuq

BhavZ said:


> Rooi Els can be a nightmare but still find franshoek pass to be a bit more dangerous.


 
yeah i agree. think my experiences on rooi else is what gives me that perception tho. 
i heard there was a nasty accident on franschoek yesterday...
Ashie Holland as most would have known him as. Ashraf Ariefdien. funeral was at 17:30 yesterday


----------



## BhavZ

Yeah I heard so as well

I heard that on hells people were throwing nails on the road on Sunday mornings cause they were tired of hearing all the bikes riding up and down


----------



## Marzuq

BhavZ said:


> Yeah I heard so as well
> 
> I heard that on hells people were throwing nails on the road on Sunday mornings cause they were tired of hearing all the bikes riding up and down


 
for real?? nails??
thats just coward man. they should just close off hells on sunday morning and give bikers free access to enjoy the road.
we gna do it anyway so why not make it a controlled environment


----------



## BhavZ

Marzuq said:


> for real?? nails??
> thats just coward man. they should just close off hells on sunday morning and give bikers free access to enjoy the road.
> we gna do it anyway so why not make it a controlled environment


I agree completely with you 

There is this facebook page where apparently you can request that but I dont think that government would be interested in that sort of thing.

I often said have rooi els closed for about 3hrs and have a booking list with limited spaces and charge a fee. The government could use that cash to maintain the road and bikers would gladly pay a nominal fee to get the pass to themselves where it is a controlled environment and riders can use both lanes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

that would be brillaint. roads will always be top quality and also they can have medics standing by in case ...
its quite simple actually. if you cant control a situation then the next best thing to do is to regulate it. 
give us a playground and there will be alot less of us creating our own


----------



## BhavZ

Marzuq said:


> that would be brillaint. roads will always be top quality and also they can have medics standing by in case ...
> its quite simple actually. if you cant control a situation then the next best thing to do is to regulate it.
> give us a playground and there will be alot less of us creating our own


Exactly and its not like people cant get to their destination, there is Sir Lowrey's which will take them to the same location


----------



## Marzuq

BhavZ said:


> Exactly and its not like people cant get to their destination, there is Sir Lowrey's which will take them to the same location


and usually sir lowrys gna be faster too.
but from a safety and control point of view, also will have the least impact on traffic
id say hellshoogte... the road is wide. has more lanes. can park off on the side of the road. easy to block off at both ends. and traffic can easily re-route to the destination by jst adding 5 mins on their drive time.


----------



## BhavZ

Marzuq said:


> and usually sir lowrys gna be faster too.
> but from a safety and control point of view, also will have the least impact on traffic
> id say hellshoogte... the road is wide. has more lanes. can park off on the side of the road. easy to block off at both ends. and traffic can easily re-route to the destination by jst adding 5 mins on their drive time.


Yeah that is definitely an option.

If only MAWC could arrange something like this then I am sure they and government will make loads of cash

It would be an awesome alternative to track day


----------



## Riaz

anyone selling a bike?


----------



## Marzuq

BhavZ said:


> Yeah that is definitely an option.
> 
> If only MAWC could arrange something like this then I am sure they and government will make loads of cash
> 
> It would be an awesome alternative to track day


LOL i work for local gov... there is cash..nuff said


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> anyone selling a bike?


@Riaz what you looking for. prob could find you something if you gave me an idea.

also for the right price everything is for sale


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> @Riaz what you looking for. prob could find you something if you gave me an idea.
> 
> also for the right price everything is for sale


looking for a lekker beginners bike- i have never owned a motor bike before, so maybe you guys can advise in the right direction

i want something MAINLY to commute to and from work (yes i know once i get into it will turn into a more frequent thing, sunday runs and the like)


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> looking for a lekker beginners bike- i have never owned a motor bike before, so maybe you guys can advise in the right direction
> 
> i want something MAINLY to commute to and from work (yes i know once i get into it will turn into a more frequent thing, sunday runs and the like)


honestly... my biggest mistake was getting a 400. within 3 months i sold it and looked for something bigger
depending on ur size. a good all round bike is a 600cc. honda is without a doubt the easiest bike to ride.
my preference cbbr600f4. i havent ridden/rode a bike that handles better. thats a carb version tho. the later model being the f4i
awesome bikes and definitely worth looking into


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> honestly... my biggest mistake was getting a 400. within 3 months i sold it and looked for something bigger
> depending on ur size. a good all round bike is a 600cc. honda is without a doubt the easiest bike to ride.
> my preference cbbr600f4. i havent ridden/rode a bike that handles better. thats a carb version tho. the later model being the f4i
> awesome bikes and definitely worth looking into


yeah i was also leaning to the 600cc

after we heard about that accident yesterday, im back at square one convincing my wife to get a bike


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> yeah i was also leaning to the 600cc
> 
> after we heard about that accident yesterday, im back at square one convincing my wife to get a bike


 
i can imagine that to be a back n forth....
no matter what you say you will never convince her otherwise but.....
the more you hou dik the sooner she will give in just to shut you up


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> i can imagine that to be a back n forth....
> no matter what you say you will never convince her otherwise but.....
> the more you hou dik the sooner she will give in just to shut you up


yip thats the plan LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> yip thats the plan LOL


best of luck to you man.
my mom was always anti me getting a bike. so i bought one. brought it home and parked it infront of her bedroom window.
when asked about it i lied.... said i got it so cheap that i couldnt turn it down. LOL funny how a bargain makes ppl forget why they didnt want you having it in the first place

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nightfearz

My bajaj is for sale...


----------



## Riaz

Nightfearz said:


> My bajaj is for sale...


post pics and specs, lets have a look


----------



## BhavZ

Personally @Riaz I would say start off with a cheap 150cc scooter to get used to road sense and dealing with traffic and lane splitting.

The reason I say a scooter is because it is a lot easier to get used to being on 2 wheels without having to worry about clutch and gears etc, you can build a great road sense being on a scooter.

Then once you are comfy got a bike of your choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

BhavZ said:


> Personally @Riaz I would say start off with a cheap 150cc scooter to get used to road sense and dealing with traffic and lane splitting.
> 
> The reason I say a scooter is because it is a lot easier to get used to being on 2 wheels without having to worry about clutch and gears etc, you can build a great road sense being on a scooter.
> 
> Then once you are comfy got a bike of your choice


I agree, but get one with big wheels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

This Thread has the details of the bike


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Personally @Riaz I would say start off with a cheap 150cc scooter to get used to road sense and dealing with traffic and lane splitting.
> 
> The reason I say a scooter is because it is a lot easier to get used to being on 2 wheels without having to worry about clutch and gears etc, you can build a great road sense being on a scooter.
> 
> Then once you are comfy got a bike of your choice


which scooter would be a good buy?

i like the look of the big boy revival


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> which scooter would be a good buy?
> 
> i like the look of the big boy revival


personally i have never ridden a scooter before. looks more likely ill fall of it than a super bike.
if you are thinking breakfast runs and sunday outings.. unless you looking to become a member of the vuka gang, or just commute to work and home... then i would recommend otherwise


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> which scooter would be a good buy?
> 
> i like the look of the big boy revival


Bear in mind that you are not going to be keeping the scooter for long, think of it as your training wheels just to make sure you will enjoy being on two wheels, I know a few people who hate being on two wheels so you dont want to fork out too much cash, plus once done you can sell the scooter again.

I would say look at a second hand motomia. Stay away from big boy.

If you enjoy riding you will probably get rid of it in 6 months if you use it everyday.


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> personally i have never ridden a scooter before. looks more likely ill fall of it than a super bike.
> if you are thinking breakfast runs and sunday outings.. unless you looking to become a member of the vuka gang, or just commute to work and home... then i would recommend otherwise


nope not looking to join any clubs or sunday runs or anything like that

just to work and back


----------



## Marzuq

tha


Riaz said:


> nope not looking to join any clubs or sunday runs or anything like that
> 
> just to work and back[/QUOTE
> 
> that being the case then a scooter of some sort will be perfect. light on fuel and can go between the cars.... no more traffic


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's mine.....




My first (and only) bike, got my hooks on it in 2006, I learned to ride on this thing 

1979 Yamaha XS1100

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Oh my goodness, are you kidding me...


----------



## TylerD

BumbleBee said:


>



WTF! Can you say LUCKY!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

BumbleBee said:


>



Prank or legit?


----------



## TylerD

BhavZ said:


> Prank or legit?


No Spiderman!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

TylerD said:


> No Spiderman!


But wouldnt he have broken his ankles or something with the way he landed on the roof of the car?


----------



## Riaz

looks like a stunt LOL


----------



## MarkK

Mean while in russia!

This guy just leveled up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Badass! .... wait for it!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> bikes owned thus far
> 
> Honda cbr400 nc23
> suzuki 750 slingshot
> Honda cbr600 f4 --- favourite of all bikes
> Yamaha R6 -- not a fan
> Honda cbr1ooo RR ( power commander, bmc racing filter, full racing exhaust)
> honda cbr600 RR Hannspree (post op)
> Suzuki K7 750


 
CBR600F4i was the first and only bike I owned 
Loved your chirp above @Marzuq !

Let me see if I can find a photo of "SilverAngel"



She was an epic angel. Loved _every minute_ with her for about 3 years.
Track days, Sunday rides, long rides to Eastern Transvaal etc. Not for commuting.

Then one fateful ride in Lesotho, I slipped and fell, bike was written off.
I was in hospital for a while, recovered fully over a painful 2 months.
No more riding since then. That was 10 years ago, can't believe it.

I miss the riding so much. 

But the roads are very dangerous...

@Riaz, think very carefully before you get on two wheels.
It can be game over in a second. And you have such an amazing family.
If you absolutely have to, my advice is get the best protective gear you can afford and ride *very safely* on the road.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

600 sportbike is _not_ for beginners.


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> CBR600F4i was the first and only bike I owned
> Loved your chirp above @Marzuq !
> 
> Let me see if I can find a photo of "SilverAngel"
> View attachment 10242
> 
> 
> She was an epic angel. Loved _every minute_ with her for about 3 years.
> Track days, Sunday rides, long rides to Eastern Transvaal etc. Not for commuting.
> 
> Then one fateful ride in Lesotho, I slipped and fell, bike was written off.
> I was in hospital for a while, recovered fully over a painful 2 months.
> No more riding since then. That was 10 years ago, can't believe it.
> 
> I miss the riding so much.
> 
> But the roads are very dangerous...
> 
> @Riaz, think very carefully before you get on two wheels.
> It can be game over in a second. And you have such an amazing family.
> If you absolutely have to, my advice is get the best protective gear you can afford and ride *very safely* on the road.


 

@Silver thats an awesome lady you have there. in my book still one of the best bikes i have had the pleasure to ride.
my little cbr600f4 was nothing compared to the 1000rr and gsxr1000 k7 my friends used to ride. but as soon as we hit hellshoogte....
all they saw was sparks.
sorry to hear bout your fall tho. thats never a good feeling. as a biker we dont like hearing about those events. but maybe one day you will find yourself hitting the bends again....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Cat said:


> 600 sportbike is _not_ for beginners.


@Cat if i could choose again i wouldnt bother with the 400cc i thought was a good idea to buy as a first bike. that fun lasts two months and then you want to upgrade. spend your money in the right place. most important rule about biking.... respect the bike and dont get over confident.thats why i would go 600cc first


----------



## BumbleBee

I got home from a really awesome sunday morning breakfast run through the mountains. As I pulled into the driveway I realized how stupid I just was, took way too many chances. The bike is still parked in the driveway, in that exact same spot


----------



## Silver

Perhaps my post above was a bit harsh and short of detail.

Let me just say that biking is a major dilemma for me - even to this day.

I made a decision to stop biking after my fall and a promise to my family and loved ones.
I counted myself lucky. Even the neurosurgeon who scanned my head and neck afterward said I was a centimetre away from being paralysed.

That said, my relatively short 3-year stint in biking was probably the most fun and rewarding thing I did in my life.
I felt liberated. I felt so free. I could go anywhere at whatever speed. Park anywhere. 
The rush when you get in the zone on some twisty roads or the track is unrivalled - for me at least.
The feeling on the bike was just so good that I still tingle when I think of it.

I continue to be torn between the seductive pleasure that it gave me and the dangers that would go with it if I returned.

At least I have experienced it and have fond memories.

For now, I am letting it rest and moving on....


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Perhaps my post above was a bit harsh and short of detail.
> 
> Let me just say that biking is a major dilemma for me - even to this day.
> 
> I made a decision to stop biking after my fall and a promise to my family and loved ones.
> I counted myself lucky. Even the neurosurgeon who scanned my head and neck afterward said I was a centimetre away from being paralysed.
> 
> That said, my relatively short 3-year stint in biking was probably the most fun and rewarding thing I did in my life.
> I felt liberated. I felt so free. I could go anywhere at whatever speed. Park anywhere.
> The rush when you get in the zone on some twisty roads or the track is unrivalled - for me at least.
> The feeling on the bike was just so good that I still tingle when I think of it.
> 
> I continue to be torn between the seductive pleasure that it gave me and the dangers that would go with it if I returned.
> 
> At least I have experienced it and have fond memories.
> 
> For now, I am letting it rest and moving on....


 
wow bud!! sounds like u were very lucky. can be greatful for that... but as you say family does come first.

and i agree. never had a better feeling or felt more free than when im out on my bike. very liberating.
heres some pics of the F4 i owned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Perhaps my post above was a bit harsh and short of detail.
> 
> Let me just say that biking is a major dilemma for me - even to this day.
> 
> I made a decision to stop biking after my fall and a promise to my family and loved ones.
> I counted myself lucky. Even the neurosurgeon who scanned my head and neck afterward said I was a centimetre away from being paralysed.
> 
> That said, my relatively short 3-year stint in biking was probably the most fun and rewarding thing I did in my life.
> I felt liberated. I felt so free. I could go anywhere at whatever speed. Park anywhere.
> The rush when you get in the zone on some twisty roads or the track is unrivalled - for me at least.
> The feeling on the bike was just so good that I still tingle when I think of it.
> 
> I continue to be torn between the seductive pleasure that it gave me and the dangers that would go with it if I returned.
> 
> At least I have experienced it and have fond memories.
> 
> For now, I am letting it rest and moving on....


I understand perfectly, riding that beast was incredible, loved every minute of it. I did a 6 hour trip once, didn't stop to stretch, didn't even get off when I put fuel in... I didn't want to  But it scared the crap out of me when I got home that day and replayed the mental video in my head, I was so in the zone and under the influence of adrenaline and freedom that I thought I was in another dimension, one without oncoming traffic, rocks, diesel spills and very sharp drops into the valley.

One day when I can afford a new VMAX I'll ride again..... I know, stupid bike with way too much power but it's over R230'000 so I'm pretty safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Wow @Silver, you were quite lucky but as you said there is no feeling like being on 2 wheels.

Unfortunately the reality of biking is that there are only two types of bikers, those who have tasted tar and those who are still going to.

However in my view, the fulfilment and joy attained from biking outweighs the risks, however still trying to be as safe on the roads as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

You guys are making me miss my R6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BhavZ said:


> Wow @Silver, you were quite lucky but as you said there is no feeling like being on 2 wheels.
> 
> Unfortunately the reality of biking is that there are only two types of bikers, those who have tasted tar and those who are still going to.
> 
> However in my view, the fulfilment and joy attained from biking outweighs the risks, however still trying to be as safe on the roads as possible.


 
Agreed @BhavZ!
Biking gives one an incredible feeling - and it's something I would so love to feel again.

As for the fulfilment and joy outweighing the risks - that is a calculation every person needs to make for themselves.
I actually envy you that your calculation comes out that way. 
I wish mine could too


----------



## MurderDoll

Car for the body. 

Bike for the soul. 

This is my pride and joy. 

She even sleeps inside the house. 













She is a K7 GSXR 600

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Beautiful lady u have there. Deserves a bed in the house 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

She deserves a ring. The wife should understand. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ooh @MurderDoll , she is a beauty indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

That's my lady.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ra1nMan

Here are my 2 babies. 

For the road a S1000RR and for the dirt a KTM 250sx

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

Beau - ti - ful

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

What beautiful bikes!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK

Want!


----------



## BhavZ

DROOOOOOLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chef Guest

Have my beautiful 07 CBR 1000RR fireblade. 

And riding season is about to start again!


----------



## Necris

Really hoping I can get my F650 sorted.rear wheel bearing needs replacing and forks seals are klaar...these twisties into town call to me


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT

Anyone here selling or know of someone selling a Beemer 1200GS?

Please pm me if you do, along with as many details as possible.


----------



## Chef Guest

So I wanted to go out last weekend but it turned out the valve had gone on my rear tyre.

No problem I thought. Fill up with some tyre weld and pop to full throttle to get it sorted. Only to discover when I got there that my chain and sprockets were done. So I'll be out laying another 2k on Friday. 

Then to top it all off, my mate Justin who's the manager there shows me this beautiful new helmet range that he just got in which is better than my current one with amazing airflow and inflatable cheek pads and drop down visor etc. Another 2.2k. 

I decided I should probably get some saddlebags too cos I'm always travelling with so much stuff. Luckily they were discounted to R500. 

And as fate would have it, as I'm getting on the blade to leave, my riding jeans tear in the crotch. So I get off, go back inside and buy a new pair. 1.2k

So all in all my little trip for a R100 tyre valve turned into a splurge of just under 6k. And I was moaning about my car service costs...

There really is no hope for me.

So if anyone would like a shark s 700 xl with a drop down visor lemme know. Gotta try and mitigate some of that little escapade! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## BumbleBee

Star Wars Pod racing... where it all began

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

need to get as much riding in the following 2 weeks as possible.

The baby is stayin in jozi for now till I can get her down to cape town.

Thinking that i am going to red star on sunday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Was definitely thinking of hitting the road on Sunday. After all the fixes are done.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## NickT

Any of you biker peeps know where I can locally source a tinted face shield for a Shoei NXR (or RF1200)?. Full Throttle can't help, and it seems that Google is not my friend in this regard.

Part name is CWR-1


----------



## Ra1nMan

I got mine from full throttle edenvale about a month ago. Try world of yamaha. According to full throttle the agents are in the same building. Linex yamaha also stock the nxr.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NickT

Ra1nMan said:


> I got mine from full throttle edenvale about a month ago. Try world of yamaha. According to full throttle the agents are in the same building. Linex yamaha also stock the nxr.



You da man!!!!! Thank you, linex have stock!


----------



## Ra1nMan

NickT said:


> You da man!!!!! Thank you, linex have stock!


It's a pleasure man. Which nxr do you have?


----------



## NickT

Ra1nMan said:


> It's a pleasure man. Which nxr do you have?





NXR Permutation


----------



## Ra1nMan

Awesome man. Top lid. I have the marquez black ant.


----------



## NickT

Ahhhhh yes. The Black Ant is a looker indeed.


----------



## korn1

Eish friend had an accident last Sunday :/ Old lady cut him off but he is ok


----------



## Chef Guest

Sorry to hear that. Glad your mate's alright.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Riaz

hi guys, what would you suggest is 'good' mileage on a scooter?

i dont have any experience with bikes, yet, but will probably be purchasing one soon.

starting off with a scooter to see how it goes, then will probably upgrade eventually (this was my strategy to convince my wife so i can get one, and she eventually caved HAHA)

i will be buying the scooter second hand, so any advice for me please?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Riaz said:


> hi guys, what would you suggest is 'good' mileage on a scooter?
> 
> i dont have any experience with bikes, yet, but will probably be purchasing one soon.
> 
> starting off with a scooter to see how it goes, then will probably upgrade eventually (this was my strategy to convince my wife so i can get one, and she eventually caved HAHA)
> 
> i will be buying the scooter second hand, so any advice for me please?


Depends on make and service records. I've seen some second hand with 2000km on that are wrecks.


----------



## Riaz

Gazzacpt said:


> Depends on make and service records. I've seen some second hand with 2000km on that are wrecks.


Im specifically looking at the Big Boy revival- something about the look just draws me towards it.

There are a few im looking at, some with just under 10k on the clock, others with around 6k.

All have full service history. From the pics, they all look great.


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> Im specifically looking at the Big Boy revival- something about the look just draws me towards it.
> 
> There are a few im looking at, some with just under 10k on the clock, others with around 6k.
> 
> All have full service history. From the pics, they all look great.



Big boy after sale service sucks.

Look at the Motomia Milano (also a retro style, if I have the name right)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

To all Cape Town Bikers

Just a reminder that it is midnight run tonight to all those who are interested.


----------



## Riaz

So i got my bike on Saturday 

I settled for a Gomoto 200cc

Used for commuting to and from work, so around 60kms per day.

Im loving it







View attachment 19428

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Looking good Riaz

Just 2 things:

1) What helmet do you have?
2) Don't show you plate on an open forum, if you want to show the back of the bike blackout the plate.


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Looking good Riaz
> 
> Just 2 things:
> 
> 1) What helmet do you have?
> 2) Don't show you plate on an open forum, if you want to show the back of the bike blackout the plate.



ive got a MT Helmet


----------



## Necris

Nice little commuter, still days I miss my hysoung Gt250

That bike did 10 000k's in jhb traffic with ease . sold it in search of my 650.
Look at getting a decent rainsuit, gloves and waterproof boots, riding in the rain doesn't have to be horrible. 
Gear in general is important.helmet jacket gloves boots minimum imo. 
Xculcha makes a product called easy overs.decebt protection with quick on off and small folded size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

Nice one @Riaz 

I miss my old 400... Had a Suzuki GSXR 400 GK76 in Corona Colours, yellow and purple... sold it to get a car. 

This is not my bike, got it from the net, but mine was identical apart from the wheels, mine were black...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the new bike @Riaz

Ride safe!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt

Awesome bike @Riaz Enjoy. Four wheels move the body. Two wheels move the soul.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

welcome to the biker community @Riaz. looks lekker .


----------



## Riaz

thanks guys


----------



## BumbleBee

Congrats @Riaz 

Enjoy it man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

And like a complete tool, i sold my 2004 Suzuki SV1000s. That was single handedly the biggest ballsup i have ever made in my life 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Dassie

A "klip in die bos" :anyone know of someone that imports bits for Buells in SA (except Harley)? Snapped my drive belt a while back and really want to get her going again.


----------

